# New Coggins Regulations



## LauraM (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know how many of you are aware of this, but thought I'd post it just in case.  Basically, various agencies are going to be requiring that there be proof of negative Coggins tests for horses trail riding or simply being on ANY public land........NOT just organized, formal events and rides.......but even just your spur of the moment Sunday ride with a friend, if it's going to be on any sort of public land.

I'm assuming this is a nationwide things, since it deals with the State and National Parks and the National Forests.  If you trail ride in any of these, or trail ride at all, I'd advise checking with your state vet's office to see if this effects you.  

I've received this from the Virginia Horse Council (a good friend of mine is the third Vice President, and I've been nominated to the board of directors recently so I get a lot of this info regularly).

Here's a copy and paste from the most recent info I've gotten from the VHC and that I've forwarded on to people I know in Virginia:



> the VHC, Dr. Wilkes with the State Vet's office, the Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services and the various park and forest agencies have been trying to come to a wording for this regulation that satisfies everyone.  So far, they are still discussing it, and the VHC is keeping abreast of the talks,........however, we did want to keep everyone updated as much as possible with the weather getting better and more people getting out to trail ride.
> 
> With that in mind...........I've been asked to put this UNOFFICIAL word out to  everyone in this area to start packing the papers in their saddle bags.  State Parks, at this point, ARE going to require that they always be with the horse.  Dr. Wilkes is thinking that if you are at an arena or show grounds then in the trailer is sufficient (as has always been the case) but on the trails we better carry.  Owners without valid test reports could be charged with a Class I Misdemeanor and asked to return to the trailer and leave the Park/Forest area.
> 
> They still need to consult with the attorney general and some other staff before they issue another press release.


----------



## currycomb (Mar 15, 2011)

actually not all that new here in illinois. anytime your horse leaves your property it should be accompanied by a copy of the coggins test. trailering or riding.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Mar 15, 2011)

Supposedly here every time you move livestock, including a horse just for a pleasure ride you have with you:

 - The notice of transport you just filled out for this trip, which details the ID of every critter moved, the purpose of the move, the time and date of the move...  blha blah..  It's a one way document so when you load your horse up after the ride to bring him home you need to fill out another one.  All vehicles that have any stock or horse trailer attached to them should have a book in them at all times.

 - The registration papers of the livestock if any, and the full ID papers filled out and signed if these horses don't have registration papers.  It's a form you can get on the internet that you fill in markings and such and get someone to sign it as a likeness of your horse.

 - Health papers.  How much you need depends on where your going and why, or how many districts your crossing.  I hear now we need coggins to cross a provincial boarder but no idea who would be checking to see if you do.

No one is doing this for a pleasure horse ride.  NO one.  I guess if I had to check through a gate at a National Park I might, but I'd never leave my registration papers in the truck to ride, so they best get accepting that I have a photocopy, or just the book filled out, or they will not get my park fee.  As it is now the horse trailer parking is not through the main gate and the park fee is a yearly tag/sticker that we put on the truck, so it's all good!


----------



## LauraM (Mar 15, 2011)

The state vet's office has said that a photocopy is fine, but that one should now keep that copy on the horse at all times when trail riding.  

This is entirely new for Virginia.  Coggins are not even really checked very stringently at formal events like shows and benefit rides, or such......especially at the local level.  They are checked more at larger, more populated events and the more upper level competition you go to the more likely you'll be asked for the Coggins, but locally, everyone SAYS you should have your Coggins report but very seldom ever require you actually SHOW it, lol.

So this is a huge change for us........I know if some people that trail ride only around their immediate area, within 10-20 miles, say, who've never even bothered to get a Coggins test.  While according to the wording on this regulation, they could still ride on their own land, or their neighbor's land without a Coggins,.......if they go into any public land, they'll be at risk.  

I think, all in all, it's a good thing.......the disease is scary.......but I can see this being quite a shock for many people around here!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Mar 15, 2011)

I have horses on my property that have never been coggins tested in their lives.  In fact I'm unsure any of them have, certainly not by me.  I have not heard of a positive coggins test anywhere near here.


----------

